
Hitchhiker's Guide to Python - GilK
https://github.com/kennethreitz/python-guide
======
sjwright
Python: Mostly harmless.

------
lutusp
I hope the guide is more original than its title.

------
BerislavLopac
So, writing a book is now called "development"?

